# Home and resting



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

No signal at the hospital, so if Al didn't answer calls or texts..that's why.

Got there to hospital at 12:30 went in at 1:00 went to surgery around 2:15.. Recovery room at 6:00 , discharged 10 ish.. home a little after midnight.

They did a biopsy of the heart, no pacemaker /defibrillator since it wouldn't help, past that point now.

They stopped my heart and did a charge equal to defibrillator and it didn't restart,so they used the paddles..that's why they didn't implant a befibrillator since it wouldn't have worked.

The granulomas are multiplying slowly, filling the heart..,so the defibrillator wouldn't be enough..
Not sure what the next step in any they can do.See doc in a few days..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, glad the procedure is over and they were able to restart your heart. Praying for wisdom that the doctors will come up with a solution to keep that heart of yours going.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m so glad that everything with well for you. Except for starving you all day.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How are you feeling Michelle? You must be exhausted. Hope you can relax and get some rest. Sending lots of good thoughts and hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending you Hugs and Prayers Michelle and glad that the procedure is over. Please make sure that you get plenty of rest and take it slow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you much love!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How are you feeling? You have been through a lot.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending you hugs and prayers Michelle. You have been through so much.What a deal!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*When it rains it pours*

Was home and resting, an hour after I first posted this..I ended up in the ER with what I thought was something crazy with my eye.. I was eating breakfast and Al asked me..what's wrong with your eye?

The sclara was filling with blood..by iris was going from blue to grey.
So headed off to the ER,, I felt chest pains just before I got to the ER..so They put me on a monitor and IV and two nitro tabs, to get my rhythm stable..it was going from tachycardia to bradycardia.. ..

They thought the EPS may have caused it since they induced both ,then stopped the heart to get it to restart..when it didn't they used and IV with procainamide and paddles to restore it. The shock of the paddles plus going from taccy to brady caused a slow hemorrhage...

I follow up with cardiology Monday.. The heart is thickening and weakening from herceptin ,that was the chemo drug given for my breast cancer... I may need to carry nitro tabs ...


I had a small hemorrhage two weeks ago, now they think the heart caused it since they found the tumor had shrunk..

first two pix were today... my iris was going grey.

third picture was two weeks ago..smaller bleed my eye was still blue..

Hopefully the colour will return to normal after it heals..

Hoping they get a handle on this.. tired of ER's right now.

Got home about an hour ago.. Long day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I'm sorry your going through this. I keep praying for you, I will continue, God hears our prayers even when we doubt sometimes. 
I hope your sleeping soundly, tomorrow is Easter, I'm asking for a Easter miracle for you.
Hugs to you and to Al.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Eyelid bruised this morning..told Al he should quit beating me up in my sleep..

Docs said that it may continue to bruise more..They think it's from the restart of my heart..


Taking it easy today.. the sun is out and birds are singing.. and fluff nuggets..extra adorable today..


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Michelle - what an ordeal you've been thru - Im so sorry - you must be exhausted! Im praying for you and your drs as to what the next step should be. Our bodies are so complex and I KNOW from experience that prayer does work! Hoping you can stay strong thru this and find answers/solutions. Hugs.......


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Michelle, I’m hoping that clears up soon. Does it hurt? It looks so painful. Maybe this week will be better for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aches a bit,, it was such a slow hemorrhage I didn't feel it at first.. until it filled up more,then it hurt.. It's letting up a bit now finally and my eye went back to blue again..
It actually blanched to a grey colour yesterday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - you are one very strong, bad ass woman. You're such a fighter. I don't know that I would have held up so well or still had my sense of humor at this point. I'm sorry about all of it. You do something to fix one thing...cancer, heart..and something else is the outcome. Hope that your visit tomorrow goes well. Assuming that you're not on any drugs that would induce anti clotting right?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - you are one very strong, bad ass woman. You're such a fighter. I don't know that I would have held up so well or still had my sense of humor at this point. I'm sorry about all of it. You do something to fix one thing...cancer, heart..and something else is the outcome. Hope that your visit tomorrow goes well. Assuming that you're not on any drugs that would induce anti clotting right?


No blood thinners so far.. trying to avoid too many meds..I like a more holistic approach. Except for dark chocolate and pizza.. my two vices..lol

Humor, ,art , prayers and lots of healing positive vibes and most of all love gets you through..

Like I've said,I'd had a wonderous life..traveled, married almost 36 years to the love of my life and I wake up everyday to his and fluffy faces..
No regrets

Too busy to stay down and too ornery by in laws tell me..lol


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Michelle, I'm sorry that you are going through this. I hope you can feel better soon and that the doctors can help you feel better. My best wishes are with you, as always.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts and positive healing prayers to you, Michelle.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope that today finds you feeling better Michelle... you have been through so much and really need a much needed break from all that has been going of with you and your little family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle, you have been through so much since I last logged on. So glad your procedure that Friday (2 weeks ago) went well and so sorry for all the ER visits and your eye! is it feeling better and healing? I was happy to see you posting on FB earlier.
I did take Al's numbers home with me, but anyhow that didn't work out.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rest, you have been so much.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Michelle,
*I'm thankful your beautiful kind heart* :heart:i*s beating!* 
dark chocolate, pizza and most of all loving my fluffs {both past and present} are my guilty addiction also! I forgot to mention White Castle Hamburgers {with cheese} --we affectionately call them 'rat burgers' around where I live. They are melt in your mouth YUM and heavenly, at least I think so! Beautiful days, art, good food and most of all last but not least our loved ones-both fluffy and the non fluffy kind are the best things in life! I have a little sign sitting on my desk that says 'the best things in life are not things' and it never stops being true! God bless!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Was abroad for a while and just not catching up on posts. Have added you to my prayer list. 

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Continued love and prayer your way Michelle!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you have been enjoying the day Michelle, thought I would pop by and say hello to you and Al.


----------



## Bella’s Mommy (May 1, 2019)

Sending Prayer your way and wishing you and your family a peace


----------

